# She Updated.....Ateya's Perm day!



## mrshicks2002 (Aug 2, 2008)

I know alot of us have been watching Ateya videos, so just wanted to let you know that she have updated with new video and I am loving the half wig she is wearing. I know I am addicted to wearing them for my protective style.

*My Perm Day!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=157rpqfHIvg

*My Perm Day-Neutralizer, Shampoo, Conditioner, ect*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv8wa-sMHJs

*My Perm Day-"The Next Morning"*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf-ZTCaYlGc


----------



## Neith (Aug 2, 2008)

Her hair is lovely... 

However I've been meaning to ask... is this really an example of good relaxer application?

A few times she ran the comb through her hair... although it wasn't through to whole length, it was more than her new growth.

Is that really expected??


----------



## robot. (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks! i love her videos!


----------



## iaec06 (Aug 2, 2008)

OMG that wig is nice . how much is it? did she say $100


----------



## dm81 (Aug 2, 2008)

No, and I believe she acknowledged that in a couple of her responses.  She said that she was rushing in order to make the video.




Neith said:


> Her hair is lovely...
> 
> However I've been meaning to ask... is this really an example of good relaxer application?
> 
> ...


----------



## Neith (Aug 2, 2008)

dm81 said:


> No, and I believe she acknowledged that in a couple of her responses.  She said that she was rushing in order to make the video.



Oh... 

I really need to start reading comments on youtube.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Aug 2, 2008)

Neith said:


> Her hair is lovely...
> 
> However I've been meaning to ask... is this really an example of good relaxer application?
> 
> ...


 
Well she stated in her comments that she usually doesnt do it that way because she goes to the salon, but she only did it because her fans ask her to do a video.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Aug 2, 2008)

ROBOTxcore said:


> thanks! i love her videos!


 
YW....ya me too.


----------



## Tee (Aug 2, 2008)

Neith said:


> Her hair is lovely...
> 
> *However I've been meaning to ask... is this really an example of good relaxer application?*
> 
> ...


No, it's not.  There are other Youtube videos out there of ladies doing it correctly and practing healthy hair habits.  Like Lorraine and Traycee.

I dont know who Lorannie is but I give her mad probs for doing it right.  She use all LHCF methods.  I am not sure if she is a member she does list LHCF as one of fav sites.  Go Lorraine!
http://www.youtube.com/user/LorraineTips


----------



## Neith (Aug 2, 2008)

Tee said:


> No, it's not.  There are other Youtube videos out there of ladies doing it correctly and practing healthy hair habits.  Like Lorraine and Traycee.
> 
> I dont know who Lorannie is but I give her mad probs for doing it right.  She use all LHCF methods.  I am not sure if she is a member she does list LHCF as one of fav sites.  Go Lorraine!
> http://www.youtube.com/user/LorraineTips



Yeah, I was wondering because I KILL myself trying not to overlap 

I'll check out their vids, thanks for posting!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Aug 2, 2008)

Tee said:


> No, it's not. There are other Youtube videos out there of ladies doing it correctly and practing healthy hair habits. Like Lorraine and Traycee.
> 
> I dont know who Lorannie is but I give her mad probs for doing it right. She use all LHCF methods. I am not sure if she is a member she does list LHCF as one of fav sites. Go Lorraine!
> http://www.youtube.com/user/LorraineTips


 
ITA Tee and I love watching Lorraince and Traycee as well. I am always waiting for any new videos they have.


----------



## Tee (Aug 2, 2008)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Well she stated in her comments that she usually doesnt do it that way because she goes to the salon, but she only did it because her fans ask her to do a video.


I read that too.  But in all due respect, I think it's more important to put up a video showing the correct way to do it, if you are going to do it out of love for your views.  I would rather you love me by doing it correctly or just saying you rather not do it because you can't display the correct methods on yourself.  (No offense to you Mrsshicks.  I am just speaking in general.)


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Aug 2, 2008)

Neith said:


> Yeah, I was wondering because I KILL myself trying not to overlap
> 
> I'll check out their vids, thanks for posting!


 
Your welcome. Someone meation under her comments about overlapping and more, but again she doesnt usually relax her own hair, so I guess the way to go about that is when your going to make a video and teach someone to do something, try to do it right.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Aug 2, 2008)

iaec06 said:


> OMG that wig is nice . how much is it? did she say $100


 
Real nice....Girl I am not even sure about price. I must have missed that because all I heard was the name and who its made by. The only thing about some curly half wigs is when you get them you have to play with them a little to get the unnatural curls out from looking so fake, thats what I do to some of mine.


----------



## Neith (Aug 2, 2008)

Tee said:


> I read that too.  But in all due respect, I think it's more important to put up a video showing the correct way to do it, if you are going to do it out of love for your views.  I would rather you love me by doing it correctly or just saying you rather not do it because you can't display the correct methods on yourself.  (No offense to you Mrsshicks.  I am just in general.)



It seems she is more concerned with style over health.

Some people are less concerned with it, I'm not trying to come down on her in any way.  Seems to be working for her regardless.

I like her videos...  she has a killer personality


----------



## Tee (Aug 2, 2008)

Neith said:


> Yeah, I was wondering because I KILL myself trying not to overlap
> 
> I'll check out their vids, thanks for posting!


I am sure Traycee does not mind if I post her link to youtube.  You can find her vids here....  http://www.youtube.com/user/KISSseventyseven
She practice good methods also.  



mrshicks2002 said:


> ITA Tee and I love watching Lorraince and Traycee as well. I am always waiting for any new videos they have.


 
I only found Lorraine about 3 weeks ago.  From viewing her 'methods', I said, She has to be one of us!!  Then I read her blog saying she loves LHCF or LHCF is one of her fav sites..  I shook my head and smiled.  Way to go Lorraine.  

Off Topic.....That lil lady in your siggy is darn cute!!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 2, 2008)

I love her style! I am learning a lot from her! yAHOO!:notworthy


----------



## Tee (Aug 2, 2008)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Your welcome. Someone meation under her comments about overlapping and more, but again she doesnt usually relax her own hair, so *I guess the way to go about that is when your going to make a video and teach someone to do something, try to do it right.*


  Girl I love you.  (but you know you are on the money.)



Neith said:


> It seems she is more concerned with style over health.
> 
> Some people are less concerned with it, I'm not trying to come down on her in any way. Seems to be working for her regardless.
> 
> I like her videos... she has a killer personality


ITA with your wole post.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Aug 2, 2008)

Tee said:


> I read that too. But in all due respect, I think it's more important to put up a video showing the correct way to do it, if you are going to do it out of love for your views. I would rather you love me by doing it correctly or just saying you rather not do it because you can't display the correct methods on yourself. (No offense to you Mrsshicks. I am just speaking in general.)


 
ITA Tee and thats what I said also. If your going to make a video for other at least do it right since others will be watching and learning. I am so glad that I already know what to do!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Aug 2, 2008)

Tee said:


> I am sure Traycee does not mind if I post her link to youtube. You can find her vids here.... http://www.youtube.com/user/KISSseventyseven
> She practice good methods also.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Tee. That is my little lady!


----------



## Tee (Aug 2, 2008)

mrshicks2002 said:


> ITA Tee and thats what I said also. If your going to make a video for other at least do it right since others will be watching and learning. I am so glad that I already know what to do!


We are right --->Here<---.  She had me wanting some peanut brittle for real!!!


mrshicks2002 said:


> Thanks Tee. That is my little lady!


She is just too darn cute!!!


----------



## Kirei (Aug 2, 2008)

Sheesh some people were really rude, SMH at the comments on her video.

Eventhough that may not be the proper technique, some people do it anyway. I had to when I had a relaxer b/c my hair was very resistent and would curl right back up after I washed it the first time. It was the only way to get it bone straight for a least a week.

What I don't understand is why don't people just do what works for them and keep it moving? Works for her, if she likes it- I love it! 

Not directed at ya'll on here just some folks on youtube. Understand people!


----------



## Tee (Aug 2, 2008)

Liyah said:


> Sheesh some people were really rude, SMH at the comments on her video.
> 
> Eventhough that may not be the proper technique, some people do it anyway. I had to when I had a relaxer b/c my hair was very resistent and would curl right back up after I washed it the first time. It was the only way to get it bone straight for a least a week.
> 
> ...


You a mess. (to bold) Yeah, I saw the comments too. I was thinking along your same lines. But the Youtube community can be very harsh!!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 2, 2008)

Neith said:


> Her hair is lovely...
> 
> However I've been meaning to ask... is this really an example of good relaxer application?
> 
> ...



Maybe it was really conditioner erplexed

that was alot of overlapping!


----------



## senimoni (Aug 2, 2008)

Liyah said:


> What I don't understand is why don't people just do what works for them and keep it moving? Works for her, if she likes it- I love it!
> 
> Not directed at ya'll on here just some folks on youtube. Understand people!



I see your point but I don't think we can even say this "works" for her.  She goes to a salon so ...I'm confused to why she would do a video of something she doesn't even "do"...but I'm sure she meant well.  

Her videos crack me up.  She should host something...and I love her makeup.


----------



## plastic (Aug 2, 2008)

Tee said:


> I read that too.  But in all due respect, I think it's more important to put up a video showing the correct way to do it, if you are going to do it out of love for your views.  I would rather you love me by doing it correctly or just saying you rather not do it because you can't display the correct methods on yourself.  (No offense to you Mrsshicks.  I am just speaking in general.)



I A .. I SOOOO AGREE



Liyah said:


> Sheesh some people were really rude, SMH at the comments on her video.
> 
> Eventhough that may not be the proper technique, some people do it anyway. I had to when I had a relaxer b/c my hair was very resistent and would curl right back up after I washed it the first time. It was the only way to get it bone straight for a least a week.
> 
> ...



rude ? I didn't see anything rude at all


----------



## Bint Yusef (Aug 2, 2008)

Not only the overlapping but a centimeter of new growth.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 2, 2008)

She's so cute!!!  I didn't watch all of the videos but wanted to say she has a great personality!  I'm not quite feeling her non moisturizing methods for me, but hey, she's making it do what it do for her.


----------



## myronnie (Aug 2, 2008)

Why are ya'll so obsessed with her?? Her wig is what has the swang not her real hair erplexed


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 2, 2008)

Bint Yusef said:


> Not only the overlapping but a centimeter of new growth.



Oh you saw it? cause I missed it , Ok I must need me some glasses


for real I love Ateya,  but she should not have compromised her hair with all that overlapping just for her viewers! helltothenooo!!!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 2, 2008)

plastic said:


> I A .. I SOOOO AGREE
> 
> 
> 
> rude ? I didn't see anything rude at all



sombody said the 'n' word in her comments, thats all I saw


----------



## bluevalentine (Aug 2, 2008)

props to her, her hair is gorgeous and i love her videos....but no way would i have done that just for some you tubers.   

yall got me wantin some peanut brittle again LOL....stop talkin bout it i'm trying to cut back


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Aug 2, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Why are ya'll so obsessed with her?? *Her wig is what has the swang not her real hair *erplexed


 
I cant speak for others, but I wouldnt say that its obsessed, but like others members we have on here that are on youtube as well, I love watching their videos because no matter how long I have been on this board I dont know it all and I can always gain new tips from anyone.

 I am sorry, but maybe I am missing something here, but her hair has always had the swang to me and its not the wig.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Aug 2, 2008)

i don't agree with her methods but she's entertaining


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 2, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Why are ya'll so obsessed with her?? Her wig is what has the swang not her real hair erplexed


 
Huh??


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Aug 2, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Huh??


Exactly!!!


----------



## Miz_Complexity (Aug 2, 2008)

I thought her video was nice and her perm came out great. Her make up was ok too. I love the bronze color....


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 2, 2008)

mrshicks2002 said:


> I cant speak for others, but I wouldnt say that its obsessed, but like others members we have on here that are on youtube as well, I love watching their videos because no matter how long I have been on this board I dont know it all and I can always gain new tips from anyone.
> 
> I am sorry, but maybe I am missing something here, but her hair has always had the swang to me and its not the wig.



her hair has serious swang


----------



## aloof one (Aug 2, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Why are ya'll so obsessed with her?? Her wig is what has the swang not her real hair erplexed



Wow... judging from this comment and the one you left on Youtube... you know what I'll leave it at that.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Aug 2, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> her hair has serious swang


 
ITA.....So I guess maybe I was missing something since it was the wig that had the swang and not her hair. 

*ETA: PLEASE SEE POST #33 TO KNOW WHERE I WAS COMING FROM PLEASE. *


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 2, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> *Oh you saw it? cause I missed it , Ok I must need me some glasses*
> 
> for real I love Ateya,  but she should not have compromised her hair with all that overlapping just for her viewers! helltothenooo!!!!!



Why did I just Laugh out loud for real


----------



## senimoni (Aug 2, 2008)

mrshicks2002 said:


> ITA.....So I guess maybe I was missing something since it was the wig that had the swang and not her hair.


Have you seen any of her other videos?  Her own hair does have some swang and bling to it.


----------



## aloof one (Aug 2, 2008)

BTW sometimes if your hair reverts too soon after relaxers it is OK to overlap the next time you relax, it is basically like doing a corrective. Especially if you want bone straight hair all the way down and your hair takes too long to process to being all the way straight. Her hair isnt coming out in clumps because she is clearly doing what works for her (and it worked for me in the past as well).

We have some *popular *members relaxing over and over again within weeks who we have been able to accept... but we want to tear into this girl for overlapping a little when she relaxes? Did I miss something? Was she doing an Aphogee treatment mixed with Henna and Cholesterol or something? Did she rinse with Listerine?


----------



## Neith (Aug 2, 2008)

This is off topic, but did anyone watch this vid of a girl getting an afro perm?

It was in the related video section for ateyaas vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4NN_wXC-PQ&feature=related




I'm sorry, but wooooooooow....


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Aug 2, 2008)

senimoni said:


> Have you seen any of her other videos? Her own hair does have some swang and bling to it.


 
Oh yes of course I know her hair is serious swang and bling, but you have to see post #33 to know where I was coming from.


----------



## MizaniLocs (Aug 2, 2008)

Tee said:


> I only found Lorraine about 3 weeks ago. From viewing her 'methods', I said, She has to be one of us!! Then I read her blog saying she loves LHCF or LHCF is one of her fav sites.. I shook my head and smiled. Way to go Lorraine.
> 
> Off Topic.....That lil lady in your siggy is darn cute!!!


 

I found Lorraine not too long ago too. I like her!  Our hair seems to like the same products. She actually have me contemplating using the Dark & Lovely.

PS: I agree with Tee and Bint. I wouldn't even use Ateeya's relaxer techniques on _John McCain's_ pubic hair.  But if "it works" for you, then that's cool too. Just don't come on the hair board crying cuz your hair broke off lol! J/k!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 2, 2008)

aloof one said:


> BTW sometimes if your hair reverts too soon after relaxers it is OK to overlap the next time you relax, it is basically like doing a corrective. Especially if you want bone straight hair all the way down and your hair takes too long to process to being all the way straight. Her hair isnt coming out in clumps because she is clearly doing what works for her (and it worked for me in the past as well).
> 
> We have some *popular *members relaxing over and over again within weeks who we have been able to accept... but we want to tear into this girl for overlapping a little when she relaxes? Did I miss something? Was she doing an Aphogee treatment mixed with Henna and Cholesterol or something? *Did she rinse with Listerine*?


 
I am too through with you


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 2, 2008)

Damn, I am NEVER, EVER, EVER EVER EVER making a youtube hair video and posting it here erplexed


----------



## Neith (Aug 2, 2008)

aloof one said:


> BTW sometimes if your hair reverts too soon after relaxers it is OK to overlap the next time you relax, it is basically like doing a corrective. Especially if you want bone straight hair all the way down and your hair takes too long to process to being all the way straight. Her hair isnt coming out in clumps because she is clearly doing what works for her (and it worked for me in the past as well).
> 
> We have some *popular *members relaxing over and over again within weeks who we have been able to accept... but we want to tear into this girl for overlapping a little when she relaxes? Did I miss something? Was she doing an Aphogee treatment mixed with Henna and Cholesterol or something? Did she rinse with Listerine?



Who was tearing into her?  Most people simply said that's not the correct way to do it. 

Almost everyone here said they LIKE her.  She just has style on her mind, not hair health.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Aug 2, 2008)

MizaniLocs said:


> I found Lorraine not too long ago too. I like her!  Our hair seems to like the same products. She actually have me contemplating using the Dark & Lovely.
> 
> PS: I agree with Tee and Bint. I wouldn't even use Ateeya's relaxer techniques on _John McCain's_ pubic hair.  But if "it works" for you, then that's cool too. Just don't come on the hair board crying cuz your hair broke off lol! J/k!


 
I really like watching Lorraine videos also and have her saved as one of my favorites on youtube. She does a great job at explaining everything.


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 2, 2008)

aloof one said:


> BTW sometimes if your hair reverts too soon after relaxers it is OK to overlap the next time you relax, it is basically like doing a corrective. Especially if you want bone straight hair all the way down and your hair takes too long to process to being all the way straight. Her hair isnt coming out in clumps because she is clearly doing what works for her (and it worked for me in the past as well).
> 
> We have some *popular *members relaxing over and over again within weeks who we have been able to accept... but we want to tear into this girl for overlapping a little when she relaxes? Did I miss something? Was she doing an Aphogee treatment mixed with Henna and Cholesterol or something? Did she rinse with Listerine?


 

Let the church say Amen!!!  Clearly Ateya is doing her, and her real hair has serious swang and bling- and looks rather healthy, I might add.


----------



## darkangel25 (Aug 2, 2008)

Tee said:


> I read that too. But in all due respect, I think it's more important to put up a video showing the correct way to do it, if you are going to do it out of love for your views. I would rather you love me by doing it correctly or just saying you rather not do it because you can't display the correct methods on yourself. (No offense to you Mrsshicks. I am just speaking in general.)


 
I have to agree with this.


----------



## senimoni (Aug 2, 2008)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Oh yes of course I know her hair is serious swang and bling, but you have to see post #33 to know where I was coming from.



Ohhh...gotcha.  All these smilies, I can't keep up.

Mizani you are a nut.


----------



## aloof one (Aug 2, 2008)

Neith said:


> Who was tearing into her?  Most people simply said that's not the correct way to do it.
> 
> Almost everyone here said they LIKE her.  She just has style on her mind, not hair health.



We are talking about comments both on and off Youtube.

ETA: btw many of those comments (minus the racist ones) are from LHCFers (one of which had the same name )... usually normal people who arent on hairblogs dont go looking to comment on this sort of thing 

No need for eyerolling. But right back at ya!


----------



## MizaniLocs (Aug 2, 2008)

mrshicks2002 said:


> I really like watching Lorraine videos also and have her saved as one of my favorites on youtube. She does a great job at explaining everything.


 

Is she from New York? I LOVE her accent!


----------



## SoCalli (Aug 2, 2008)

Bint Yusef said:


> Not only the overlapping but a centimeter of new growth.



I peeped that too.



SweetCaramel1 said:


> i don't agree with her methods but she's entertaining



I agree.  I love her personality.


----------



## Neith (Aug 2, 2008)

aloof one said:


> We are talking about comments both on and off Youtube.
> 
> No need for eyerolling. But right back at ya!







but you are talking about us...  I just don't see A LOT of animosity towards her here.  

Most of us just don't agree with how she relaxed her hair in that video.  

I think some people are being oversensitive.  Nothing horrible was said about her here.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Aug 2, 2008)

MizaniLocs said:


> Is she from New York? I LOVE her accent!


 
I love the way she talks also. On her hair blog it says that she is from New York, but I am not sure what part.


----------



## aloof one (Aug 2, 2008)

BTW I want to point out there is nothing wrong with not moisturizing 24/7... i.e. walking around all day with a shower cap on and baggying nonstop. There is nothing wrong with doing it either, but it doesn't work for everybody. Especially if its bone straight hair. All that really needs is protein treatments. Why would she be moisturizing straight *done *hair anyway? So it gets frizzy and wet? Oil Sheen is basically all that kind of hair needs when its done.

Relaxed hair needs extra strength... it actually gets too mushy & breaks when you sit around and moisturize it all the time. *Especially *if you are bone straight (in my experience). The more you relax the more protein you need. If you are texturizing you arent going to need an Aphogee treatment as much as you would if you were bone straight. Which is probably why baggying and moisture sprays and DCing overnight took out so much hair from me when I joined this site (and ended up transitioning)

I just thought some of this was obvious but I wanted to put that out there in case anyone didnt notice.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 2, 2008)

aloof one said:


> BTW I want to point out there is nothing wrong with not moisturizing 24/7... i.e. walking around all day with a shower cap on and baggying nonstop. There is nothing wrong with doing it either, but it doesn't work for everybody. Especially if its bone straight hair. All that really needs is protein treatments. Why would she be moisturizing straight *done *hair anyway? So it gets frizzy and wet? Oil Sheen is basically all that kind of hair needs when its done.
> 
> Relaxed hair needs extra strength... it actually gets too mushy & breaks when you sit around and moisturize it all the time. *Especially *if you are bone straight (in my experience). The more you relax the more protein you need. If you are texturizing you arent going to need an Aphogee treatment as much as you would if you were bone straight. Which is probably why baggying and moisture sprays and DCing overnight took out so much hair from me when I joined this site (and ended up transitioning)
> 
> I just thought some of this was obvious but I wanted to put that out there in case anyone didnt notice.




I think everyone knows all of that and agrees with most of what you said. Not all of us walk around baggying all day either. Most of us don't do that. 

All that was said is that her relaxer application wasn't one of the greatest. What is wrong with that? We still love her hair otherwise there would be threads about it. If it works for her then great. Just because I don't agree with her relaxer application, it doesn't make her hair any less lovely to me. I just understand that the things she puts her hair through are not things I can do to mine. Thats it. No one here has called her names.


----------



## aloof one (Aug 2, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I think everyone knows all of that and agrees with most of what you said. Not all of us walk around baggying all day either. Most of us don't do that.
> 
> All that was said is that her relaxer application wasn't one of the greatest. What is wrong with that? We still love her hair otherwise there would be threads about it. If it works for her then great. Just because I don't agree with her relaxer application, it doesn't make her hair any less lovely to me. I just understand that the things she puts her hair through are not things I can do to mine. Thats it. No one here has called her names.



I didn't say anyone called her names.

I was mainly referring to the Youtube comments (come on ladies, we know most of the ones giving her unfriendly suggestions were LHCFrs--) I dont have an account password so I couldn't comment myself, but I saw them and they werent so nice. They werent even saying "this works for me" it was moreso "Youre wrong for what youre doing and this wong work" is the vibe I got from them. I was just explaining *why her reggie works for her.*


----------



## Neith (Aug 2, 2008)

aloof one said:


> I didn't say anyone called her names.
> 
> I was mainly referring to the Youtube comments (come on ladies, we know most of the ones giving her unfriendly suggestions were LHCFrs--) I dont have an account password so I couldn't comment myself, but I saw them and they werent so nice. They werent even saying "this works for me" it was moreso "Youre wrong for what youre doing and this wong work" is the vibe I got from them. I was just explaining *why her reggie works for her.*



I think that anyone leaving mean comments is wrong.

It's just that there are 7 pages to this thread.  The majority of people here ARE NOT the culprits.  It seemed as if you were saying that we are all at fault.


----------



## leona2025 (Aug 2, 2008)

You know before I found LHCF I did my relaxers just like her only I pulled it through to the very ends. I just stopped doing that in Feb. You know I don't see all that much difference in my hair since stoping. The thing that actually changed my hair was conditioning. I never conditioned and moisturized until I found this board. I don't know how much overlapping damages hair. It didn't really damage mine and I did this way for about 10 years. I know I would loooooooooove to have hair like hers.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 2, 2008)

aloof one said:


> I didn't say anyone called her names.
> 
> I was mainly referring to the Youtube comments (come on ladies, we know most of the ones giving her unfriendly suggestions were LHCFrs--) I dont have an account password so I couldn't comment myself, but I saw them and they werent so nice. They werent even saying "this works for me" it was moreso "Youre wrong for what youre doing and this wong work" is the vibe I got from them. I was just explaining *why her reggie works for her.*



I understand where you are coming from and I agree she is doing what works for her but for the most part, improper relaxer application with frequent overlapping will cause problems. Now when those problems will occur is different for everyone based on their natural hair strength and products used but overlapping will damage your hair. While protein conditioners can help reduce the damage, you can never fully repair damaged hair. 

For me personally, since the video is on youtube, I would have liked for the relaxer application to be better since people who might just know be interesting in learning and taking care of their hair are going to see it and they might think that this way is correct. While some might not have a problem, many will if they do the relaxer applications frequently like this.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 2, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I understand where you are coming from and I agree she is doing what works for her but for the most part, improper relaxer application with frequent overlapping will cause problems. Now when those problems will occur is different for everyone based on their natural hair strength and products used but overlapping will damage your hair. While protein conditioners can help reduce the damage, you can never fully repair damaged hair.
> 
> For me personally, since the video is on youtube, I would have liked for the relaxer application to be better since people who might just know be interesting in learning and taking care of their hair are going to see it and they might think that this way is correct. While some might not have a problem, many will if they do the relaxer applications frequently like this.



and thats all that really needs to be said about that


----------



## Tee (Aug 2, 2008)

MizaniLocs said:


> I found Lorraine not too long ago too. I like her!  Our hair seems to like the same products. She actually have me contemplating using the Dark & Lovely.
> 
> PS: I agree with Tee and Bint. I wouldn't even use Ateeya's relaxer techniques on _John McCain's_ pubic hair.  But if "it works" for you, then that's cool too. Just don't come on the hair board crying cuz your hair broke off lol! J/k!


My hair agree with a lot of the products she mention also.  Why did I feel like were in some secret club.  I said right away, "She is one of us!"  



MizaniLocs said:


> Is she from New York? I LOVE her accent!


I love her accent too.  I knew she had to be a New Yorker!


aloof one said:


> BTW sometimes *if your hair reverts too soon after relaxers it is OK to overlap the next time you relax*, it is basically like doing a corrective. Especially if you want bone straight hair all the way down and your hair takes too long to process to being all the way straight. Her hair isnt coming out in clumps because she is clearly doing what works for her (and it worked for me in the past as well).
> 
> We have some *popular *members relaxing over and over again within weeks who we have been able to accept... but we want to tear into this girl for overlapping a little when she relaxes? Did I miss something? Was she doing an Aphogee treatment mixed with Henna and Cholesterol or something? Did she rinse with Listerine?


Jesus take the wheel.  Let me give you a hug lady.    We are not tearing into in her here.  We are basically saying, "Most of use wouldn't do it that way."  

To the bold, her hair didn't revert. It's impossible.  She had basically no new growth.  Did you see the new growth?  Seriously??  I honestly thought, "Why is she relaxing right now?"  But from her previous videos, I see it's out of habit.  She sticks to her timeline.    But hey, that is her.  I saw the video and K.I.M. (Keep It Moving) **Now, I know you might have meant that people in general and just her to the bold.  I'm only commenting on what I saw on *her* video.

And to the red, that's in another video.   j/k


----------



## Tee (Aug 2, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I understand where you are coming from and I agree she is doing what works for her but for the most part, improper relaxer application with frequent overlapping will cause problems. Now when those problems will occur is different for everyone based on their natural hair strength and products used but overlapping will damage your hair. While protein conditioners can help reduce the damage, you can never fully repair damaged hair.
> 
> For me personally, since the video is on youtube, I would have liked for the relaxer application to be better since people who might just know be interesting in learning and taking care of their hair are going to see it and they might think that this way is correct. While some might not have a problem, many will if they do the relaxer applications frequently like this.


*That's it, That's it, That's it!!!* Where is my big cosign picture when I need it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is all I have been saying about this.  Bless her heart.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Aug 2, 2008)

We all know there are plenty of ways to "do you" and I'd like to see how well she is "doing her" a year from now. We all know that sometimes it takes time to show detriments in a reggie....thinning hair, onset of breakage at weak points from overprocessing/overlapping dont happen over night. If she gets to BSL with that same reggie of relaxing and heat(alluding to her other vids) then I would gladly say she is "doing her". There are way too many chicks walking around with shine and bling and swing whose hair doesnt ever make it past SL to pretend to turn a blind eye to the deficiencies of her reggie in the videos she presents under the guise of "doing her".


----------



## Kirei (Aug 2, 2008)

aloof one said:


> BTW sometimes if your hair reverts too soon after relaxers it is OK to overlap the next time you relax, it is basically like doing a corrective. Especially if you want bone straight hair all the way down and your hair takes too long to process to being all the way straight. Her hair isnt coming out in clumps because she is clearly doing what works for her (and it worked for me in the past as well).
> 
> We have some *popular *members relaxing over and over again within weeks who we have been able to accept... but we want to tear into this girl for overlapping a little when she relaxes? Did I miss something? Was she doing an Aphogee treatment mixed with Henna and Cholesterol or something? Did she rinse with Listerine?


 
Thank you!!! Don't let people get some knowledge, they get on that high horse. It's what works for her, people! 

She even stated that her hair was growing out, nicely. So she must be seeing some progress from what she is doing.

I am not referring this to you all, I actually don't even have a relaxer (did ya'll see that comment where someone had to tell her it was not a PERM? LOL) so it doesn't matter to me.

Also, she didn't even pull it all the way through to the ends. looks like she just went a bit past the NG (however much she had), works for her, though...

Lorraine even told her she did a noce job in the comments for all 3 vids. :shrugs:


----------



## aloof one (Aug 2, 2008)

I dont think she frequently overlaps though. I think she even mentioned that just happened because she couldnt make it to her stylist or something. I didn't overlap everytime (before I would do it every few relaxers) and only did it over the hair that reverted and my NG just because I could tell the diff).

Yes I recognize that improper relaxing is problematic, but I also recognize that for some textures the only thing you can do to get your hair straight up and down is to overlap/do correctives every once in a while. Doesn't work for everybody, and I think she pointed that out.



gymfreak336 said:


> I understand where you are coming from and I agree she is doing what works for her but for the most part, improper relaxer application with frequent overlapping will cause problems. Now when those problems will occur is different for everyone based on their natural hair strength and products used but overlapping will damage your hair. While protein conditioners can help reduce the damage, you can never fully repair damaged hair.
> 
> For me personally, since the video is on youtube, I would have liked for the relaxer application to be better since people who might just know be interesting in learning and taking care of their hair are going to see it and they might think that this way is correct. While some might not have a problem, many will if they do the relaxer applications frequently like this.


----------



## Tee (Aug 2, 2008)

Bint Yusef said:


> We all know there are plenty of ways to "do you" and I'd like to see how well she is "doing her" a year from now. We all know that sometimes it takes time to show detriments in a reggie....thinning hair, onset of breakage at weak points from overprocessing/overlapping dont happen over night. If she gets to BSL with that same reggie of relaxing and heat(alluding to her other vids) then I would gladly say she is "doing her". There are way too many chicks walking around with shine and bling and swing whose hair doesnt ever make it past SL to pretend to turn a blind eye to the deficiencies of her reggie in the videos she presents under the guise of "doing her".


^^^You know I sure was thinking this too.  ^^^


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 2, 2008)

aloof one said:


> I dont think she frequently overlaps though. I think she even mentioned that just happened because she couldnt make it to her stylist or something. I didn't overlap everytime (before I would do it every few relaxers) and only did it over the hair that reverted and my NG just because I could tell the diff).
> 
> Yes I recognize that improper relaxing is problematic,* but I also recognize that for some textures the only thing you can do to get your hair straight up and down is to overlap/do correctives every once in a while*. Doesn't work for everybody, and I think she pointed that out.



See this is maybe where we differ. I don't agree with that. If you are constantly having to overlap to get consistency then you might need to reevaluate the type of relaxer you are using, your relaxer preparation, and your technique.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 2, 2008)

Not directed at anyone in particular...


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 2, 2008)

Bint Yusef said:


> We all know there are plenty of ways to "do you" and I'd like to see how well she is "doing her" a year from now. We all know that sometimes it takes time to show detriments in a reggie....thinning hair, onset of breakage at weak points from overprocessing/overlapping dont happen over night. If she gets to BSL with that same reggie of relaxing and heat(alluding to her other vids) then I would gladly say she is "doing her". There are way too many chicks walking around with shine and bling and swing whose hair doesnt ever make it past SL to pretend to turn a blind eye to the deficiencies of her reggie in the videos she presents under the guise of "doing her".



Great post.


----------



## Neith (Aug 2, 2008)

Just because people are making an observation or questioning what she does with her hair doesn't mean that anyone is on a high horse.

*Now if people are saying innapropriate things,  gooing over there and preaching to her/harassing her in any way THAT is crossing the line.*

Simply observing, discussing and questioning is NOT a bad thing in my eyes.

I sincerely hope her hair does continue to thrive


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 2, 2008)

I know there is hella refreshing right now

OP sorry your thread got so off track


----------



## plastic (Aug 2, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Damn, I am NEVER, EVER, EVER EVER EVER making a youtube hair video and posting it here erplexed




DAMMMMNNNNN RIGHTTT


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 2, 2008)

Neith said:


> *Just because people are making an observation or questioning what she does with her hair doesn't mean that anyone is on a high horse.*
> *Now if people are saying innapropriate things,  gooing over there and preaching to her/harassing her in any way THAT is crossing the line.*
> 
> Simply observing, discussing and questioning is NOT a bad thing in my eyes.
> ...


----------



## aloof one (Aug 2, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> See this is maybe where we differ. I don't agree with that. If you are constantly having to overlap to get consistency then you might need to reevaluate the type of relaxer you are using, your relaxer preparation, and your technique.



But you don't agree because its not you. For me, I havent had enough relaxers in my lifetime to sit around and try every single one and change up techniques. So when I found something that worked I stuck to it, and my hair was fine (until I colored a few years back). I did a corrector at least twice a year and relaxed every month and a half or so. I dont think that at all falls under the word "constantly."

And this girl gets her hair relaxed by a stylist for the most part, so overlapping when she does it herself (which isnt often) is not constantly either.

Anyway, just like I recongize that some people baggying all the time is a crock for me... I also accept that most people on this site think its great. I mean plenty of people break "The Rules" and come out fine, showing the rules dont apply to everyone. I guess Im just not sitting back waiting for her hair to fall out just because she isn't following the classig LHCF regimen.


----------



## eunique (Aug 2, 2008)

i just don't understand why there always has to be some kind of argument over what somebody [who could care less about any of our opinions] is doing to their hair. i didn't know becoming a member of lhcf made you a hair saint ... but i must've been wrong, maybe they'll have a salon after me.


----------



## Kirei (Aug 2, 2008)

Neith said:


> Just because people are making an observation or questioning what she does with her hair doesn't mean that anyone is on a high horse.
> 
> *Now if people are saying innapropriate things, gooing over there and preaching to her/harassing her in any way THAT is crossing the line.*
> 
> ...


Neith, I am not talking to you, babes. You weren't sarcastic and your right, it is nothing wrong with pointing something out. But, to be sarcastic and saddity? Which in my eyes some comments were, is uncalled for.

Some people need to remember that giving your opinion is not an obligation. Seems like everytime soemone says, check out so and so, people have to go evaluate them and that needs to stop, IMO.

Fabulosity- I won't be making any vids either.  I don't care if my hair goes down to my butt in a year! I will keep it to myself.


----------



## Kirei (Aug 2, 2008)

eunique said:


> i just don't understand why there always has to be some kind of argument over what somebody [who could care less about any of our opinions] is doing to their hair. i didn't know becoming a member of lhcf made you a hair saint ... but i must've been wrong, maybe they'll have a salon after me.


 I remember that college girl that used grease in her vids, she was dragged through the mud for the grease and her hair was BSL or a bit shorter.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 2, 2008)

aloof one said:


> But you don't agree because its not you. For me, I havent had enough relaxers in my lifetime to sit around and try every single one and change up techniques. So when I found something that worked I stuck to it, and my hair was fine (until I colored a few years back). I did a corrector at least twice a year and relaxed every month and a half or so. I dont think that at all falls under the word "constantly."
> 
> And this girl gets her hair relaxed by a stylist for the most part, so overlapping when she does it herself (which isnt often) is not constantly either.
> 
> Anyway, just like I recongize that some people baggying all the time is a crock for me... I also accept that most people on this site think its great. I mean plenty of people break "The Rules" and come out fine, showing the rules dont apply to everyone. I guess Im just not sitting back waiting for her hair to fall out just because she isn't following the classig LHCF regimen.




No one is doubting that the so called "Rules" don't work for everyone. Rules are only the rules when they work for you. This site has proved that there is more than one way to skin a cat so to speak. I do things that some people here probably can't do and shouldn't do given their hair and what they do to it. Even then I don't have a problem with them disagreeing with that. 

Given what relaxers do to your hair on a chemical level, it isn't healthy to keep putting the same section of hair through that type of chemical trauma. This is true for any type of processing, relaxing, perming, coloring whatever. 

No one is sitting back hoping her hair falls out because she doesn't do what "We" do. Heck what is it that "We" do anyway? There is such variety in regimes here that is extremely hard to narrow down concrete rules.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 2, 2008)

Liyah said:


> Neith, I am not talking to you, babes. You weren't sarcastic and your right, it is nothing wrong with pointing something out. But, to be sarcastic and saddity? Which in my eyes some comments were, is uncalled for.
> 
> Some people need to remember that giving your opinion is not an obligation. Seems like everytime soemone says, check out so and so, people have to go evaluate them and that needs to stop, IMO.
> 
> Fabulosity- I won't be making any vids either.  I don't care if my hair goes down to my butt in a year! I will keep it to myself.



Girl , this is child's play, I got some hateful comments for real, they cant hate on my hair directly or anything I did with it, so they hate on me and insult me

Ateya's hair is beautiful nobody can dispute that fact,  people are just giving their input on things they see and things in her regimen.  I do believe she bears at least some level of responsibility just by putting out a video on applying a relaxer-I think people are just calling her on it.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 2, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Girl , this is child's play, I got some hateful comments for real, they cant hate on my hair directly or anything I did with it, so they hate on me and insult me
> 
> *Ateya's hair is beautiful* nobody can dispute that fact, people are just giving their input on things they see and things in her regimen. I do believe she bears at least some level of responsibility just by putting out a video on applying a relaxer-I think people are just calling her on it.


I think everyone is pretty much in agreement over this (not that she cares)  I crack up thinking about how we be back and forthing with each other and the video folx usually don't know/don't care


----------



## aloof one (Aug 2, 2008)

graykisses is a member here.


----------



## Tee (Aug 2, 2008)

Liyah said:


> Neith, I am not talking to you, babes. You weren't sarcastic and your right, it is nothing wrong with pointing something out. But, to be sarcastic and saddity? Which in my eyes some comments were, is uncalled for.
> 
> Some people need to remember that giving your opinion is not an obligation. Seems like everytime soemone says, check out so and so, people have to go evaluate them and that needs to stop, IMO.
> 
> Fabulosity- I won't be making any vids either.  I don't care if my hair goes down to my butt in a year! I will keep it to myself.


What, you talking about me up in here?  What??    Just joking.

I am still low-key mad at *Neith* for making me watch that Afro perm.  Why, just why did she do that.  Bless her heart.  I really hope that was a video from the 80's.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 2, 2008)

aloof one said:


> graykisses is a member here.


Yep, sure is and it's me...sooo.....


----------



## aloof one (Aug 2, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Yep, sure is and it's me...sooo.....



 I knew it! I recognized how you talk...

Man I need to get off the comp


----------



## Kirei (Aug 3, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Girl , this is child's play, I got some hateful comments for real, they cant hate on my hair directly or anything I did with it, so they hate on me and insult me
> 
> Ateya's hair is beautiful nobody can dispute that fact, people are just giving their input on things they see and things in her regimen. I do believe she bears at least some level of responsibility just by putting out a video on applying a relaxer-I think people are just calling her on it.


 
I understand, believe me I do but, I guess for me, if someone has a regi I don't want to follow or looks like it sucks balls, I don't feel obligated to comment. I keep it moving. :shrugs: I like her hair's swagger so she could care less what we say, anyway.


Girl, it is child's play compared to how you got hated on. With all that hair, I wouldn't offer ou a word of advice, what you do is working for you and your daughter.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 3, 2008)

aloof one said:


> I knew it! I recognized how you talk...
> 
> Man I need to get off the comp


 
I don't have a problem with the video chick, not that I should anyway.  Her hair is pretty as i've said a few times (and even if it wasn't, oh well).  It's them idiots that post stupid comments that make me get ignant....


----------



## Neith (Aug 3, 2008)

Tee said:


> What, you talking about me up in here?  What??    Just joking.
> 
> I am still low-key mad at *Neith* for making me watch that Afro perm.  Why, just why did she do that.  Bless her heart.  I really hope that was a video from the 80's.



I'm sorry... I just found it to be funny   The whole thing!  The cut, the way the stylist looked and it was interesting to me that she would request that style.


----------



## Kirei (Aug 3, 2008)

Tee said:


> What, you talking about me up in here? What??  Just joking.
> 
> I am still low-key mad at *Neith* for making me watch that Afro perm. Why, just why did she do that. Bless her heart. I really hope that was a video from the 80's.


 
I saw that vid on the side and just couldn't do it. Afro Perm...I couldn't bring myself to click it. You know what killed that cat, right? I would have died laughing, I know it.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 3, 2008)

Liyah said:


> I remember that college girl that used grease in her vids, she was dragged through the mud for the grease and her hair was BSL or a bit shorter.



Grease , at least I think , poses a whole lot less risks than a relaxer

I personally think Ateya could take her hair to great lengths with some minor changes, if she wanted to that is,  seeing as though its already doing so well and healthy with what she is doing now

but I understand my opinion means zilch and I dont mean it to be imposing whatsoever, because what she does or chooses to do is her business , and the results are beautiful on her

I just hope that some ladies watching her videos dont think thats the 'best'  way to apply a relaxer and they pay a huge price for it later,  its going to affect other's hair possibly largely different than its working on her hair , and the result could be very negative

some people have overly sensitive hair some people have indestructible hair and there are many others at all levels between the two


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Aug 3, 2008)

At least she prays over her perms.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 3, 2008)

Neith said:


> I'm sorry... I just found it to be funny   The whole thing!  The cut, the way the stylist looked and it was interesting to me that she would request that style.



The funniest part was the stylist! 

:rofl3:


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 3, 2008)

Ms. Plain Jane said:


> At least she prays over her perms.



haha I saw that too

ok that was cute!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 3, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> *Grease , at least I think , poses a whole lot less risks than a relaxer*
> I personally think Ateya could take her hair to great lengths with some minor changes, if she wanted to that is,  seeing as though its already doing so well and healthy with what she is doing now
> 
> but I understand my opinion means zilch and I dont mean it to be imposing whatsoever, because what she does or chooses to do is her business , and the results are beautiful on her
> ...



 Pass me the Bergamont please I used to love some blue magic. 

@2nd bolded.....That is the TRUTH. My sister would put a box perm in, come it all the way through, process until she was bone straight, rinse, neutralize, condition with some cheap Aussie. Blow dry and then put in Loreal Feria Permanent color. All in the same day, all within 2 hours. And she still had long growing hair


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 3, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I think everyone is pretty much in agreement over this (not that she cares)  I crack up thinking about how we be back and forthing with each other and the video folx usually don't know/don't care




girl your so right


----------



## Sistaslick (Aug 3, 2008)

MizaniLocs said:


> Is she from New York? I LOVE her accent!



Me tooooooo!   I LOVE accents man.


----------



## aloof one (Aug 3, 2008)

LOL @ Coochie creams and pet shampoo!!!

Which one of you heiffas said that? Who is LHCFGoddess?


----------



## Kirei (Aug 3, 2008)

*LHCFGODDESS* (28 minutes ago) Show Hide 
*0* 

 

 
Marked as spam 
Reply 

First of all, yall ****** LHCF haters don't get mad because her hair looks better than yours on your best day. Don't be hating on her technique because CLEARLY her hair has grown tremendously...evidenced from the last video.

Ya'll can continue to use your COOCHIE CREAMS AND PET SHAMPOOS. Take a look at your siggy pic. Does it look as good as her hair? PROBABLY NOT so get on HER level. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Bless your heart!  Father have mercy! What level is she on with SL length hair on this board? j/k, just j/k


----------



## Tee (Aug 3, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Yep, sure is and it's me...sooo.....


 You all are killing me tonight.  Now that was funny!


Neith said:


> I'm sorry... I just found it to be funny  The whole thing! The cut, the way the stylist looked and it was interesting to me that she would request that style.






Liyah said:


> I saw that vid on the side and just couldn't do it. Afro Perm...I couldn't bring myself to click it. *You know what killed that cat, right? *I would have died laughing, I know it.


YES!!



Ms. Plain Jane said:


> At least she prays over her perms.


How did I know you would mention that!!!  I really did laugh out loud!!!


Irresistible said:


> haha I saw that too
> 
> ok that was cute!


Just to darn cute!!


----------



## Kirei (Aug 3, 2008)

aloof one said:


> LOL @ Coochie creams and pet shampoo!!!
> 
> Which one of you heiffas said that? Who is LHCFGoddess?


 You saw that too? I had to post that comment!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 3, 2008)

Tee said:


> You all are killing me tonight. Now that was funny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tee I am mad that you sitting back cracking up.

I stand behind what I said.  One of them huzzies said we are all b-words so I replied back 'ya mama's a b-word" Thats my black side coming out.  

I need to go pray....


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 3, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Tee I am mad that you sitting back cracking up.
> 
> I stand behind what I said.  One of them huzzies said we are all b-words so I replied back 'ya mama's a b-word" Thats my black side coming out.
> 
> I need to go pray....



*dead*


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 3, 2008)

Bint Yusef said:


> We all know there are plenty of ways to "do you" and I'd like to see how well she is "doing her" a year from now. We all know that sometimes it takes time to show detriments in a reggie....thinning hair, onset of breakage at weak points from overprocessing/overlapping dont happen over night. If she gets to BSL with that same reggie of relaxing and heat(alluding to her other vids) then I would gladly say she is "doing her". There are way too many chicks walking around with shine and bling and swing whose hair doesnt ever make it past SL to pretend to turn a blind eye to the deficiencies of her reggie in the videos she presents under the guise of "doing her".



This is very true!


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Tee I am mad that you sitting back cracking up.
> 
> I stand behind what I said. One of them huzzies said we are all b-words so I replied back 'ya mama's a b-word" Thats my black side coming out.
> 
> I need to go pray....


 
yall made my night.  you know that's someone from lhcf


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> *dead*


 
I was serious about the praying part.  The internet drama sometimes bring out my bad side and I try my hardest to control it erplexed....


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 3, 2008)

Liyah said:


> *LHCFGODDESS* (28 minutes ago) Show Hide
> *0*
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl3: 

_______________

dead


----------



## Tee (Aug 3, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Tee I am mad that you sitting back cracking up.
> 
> I stand behind what I said. One of them huzzies said we are all b-words so I replied back 'ya mama's a b-word" Thats my black side coming out.
> 
> I need to go pray....


 
Still laughing.  I didnt know what your comment was, now that I know, it's even funnier.  I am sorry.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 3, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I was serious about the praying part.  The internet drama sometimes bring out my bad side and I try my hardest to control it erplexed....



I know what you mean, especially when people just go too far. I be at home like dang, let me go get a glass of wine and come back in 15.


----------



## Tee (Aug 3, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I was serious about the praying part. The internet drama sometimes bring out my bad side and I try my hardest to control it erplexed....


Okay, I am going in the prayer corner with you.  I totally know what you mean.


----------



## Kirei (Aug 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I know what you mean, especially when people just go too far. I be at home like dang, let me go get a glass of wine and come back in 15.


 
I know what you mean I had to do that in OT earlier, I had to call on a higher power to give me strength, literally. If I had reached for the bottle I would have gotten , I had to literlally walk away from the comp and pray for some folks. I am still sad about it but, let me move on.


But for this ish? I have to laugh,  and  some more. People can be too serious at times, all over hair.


----------



## chicacanella (Aug 3, 2008)

Tee said:


> I am sure Traycee does not mind if I post her link to youtube. You can find her vids here.... http://www.youtube.com/user/KISSseventyseven
> She practice good methods also.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I didn't see them post any videos of them doing a relaxer touch-up.

Could you post those?

Thanks


----------



## Kirei (Aug 3, 2008)

Tee said:


> Okay, I am going in the prayer corner with you. I totally know what you mean.


 
 Our Father which art in Heaven...help your people.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 3, 2008)

Liyah said:


> I know what you mean I had to do that in OT earlier, I had to call on a higher power to give me strength, literally. If I had reached for the bottle I would have gotten , I had to literlally walk away from the comp and pray for some folks. I am still sad about it but, let me move on.
> 
> 
> But for this ish? I have to laugh,  and  some more. People can be too serious at times, all over hair.



I was talking about the same thing with someone today via pm. I do actually question some peoples sanity when I read what they post But everyone is never going to agree on everything


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 3, 2008)

I had been doing so good too keeping away from the drama   OP it's your fault 

I'm checking out of this thread.  Sorry for arguing with you youtube huzzies except for the one that called all of us over here the b word


----------



## Sistaslick (Aug 3, 2008)

Why come LHCFers gotta clown and get out of pocket on Youtube? 

We are bad about that man. Then why somebody always have to come out and call us coochie cream users-- a few users got the whole board labeled as pet store shelf emptiers.  The whole board gets labeled.   It's funny, but dang y'all and y'all methods.


----------



## Tee (Aug 3, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> I didn't see them post any videos of them doing a relaxer touch-up.
> 
> Could you post those?
> 
> Thanks


Oh no no no, they didn't do any relaxer touch-ups.  I only posted them because they have great 'methods' in general.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 3, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> *Why come LHCFers gotta clown and get out of pocket on Youtube? *
> We are bad about that man. Then why somebody always have to come out and call us coochie cream users-- a few users got the whole board labeled as pet store shelf emptiers.  The whole board gets labeled.   It's funny, but dang y'all and y'all methods.



 We do that enough here.


----------



## Tee (Aug 3, 2008)

Liyah said:


> Our Father which art in Heaven...help your people.


I am checking out on that note. I love you girl!!!


----------



## Kirei (Aug 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I was talking about the same thing with someone today via pm. I do actually question some peoples sanity when I read what they post *But everyone is never going to agree on everything*


 
True! Sometimes, I am not expecting people to say the things they say about other humans. Topics like those get me every time but, today I felt it in my heart, we need a change Obama can't give us. Okay, off soap box now. Still ....

Sometimes we clearly don't chew up our words before we spit them out.


----------



## plastic (Aug 3, 2008)

i really think it is sweet that she tried and did that for her viewers ...

i really had to look hard to see her ng, I kept replaying the beginning looking for growth .. Wtv she thought she had is what I have 2 weeks post

she takes the comments really well .. probably thinking .. im never doing this ish again 

its funny how people know about LHCF and what the women on here uses... must be lurkers ... (that use the coochie cream in their basement when everyone is sleeping)

i like the song


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I know what you mean, especially when people just go too far. I be at home like dang, let me go get a glass of wine and come back in 15.



 Girl why did this make me go get a glass of my brother's home made scuppernong wine.


----------



## MAMATO (Aug 3, 2008)

I love Youtube's videos and tutorials. Ateyaa, Lorraine, Traycee, Irresistible, Ladylibra and even that sweet 20-yr old little girl (I don't remember her name) etc... These girls are very courageous to expose themselves like they do in order to help other sisters.  Shout-outs  to all of them.   But nobody is perfect, we may need to take what works for us and leave the rest.  I overlaped for years and never moisturized or deep conditioned and my hair never  broke off. My pre-poos techniques were probably what made the difference and kept my hair healthy. So every body's hair is different, she's only showing *what works for her* and is *always* very clear about that.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 3, 2008)

Liyah said:


> True! Sometimes, I am not expecting people to say the things they say about other humans. Topics like those get me every time but, today I felt it in my heart, *we need a change Obama can't give us. *Okay, off soap box now. Still ....
> 
> Sometimes we clearly don't chew up our words before we spit them out.



Girl, lets not even go there. He has my vote but people need to get real with what he will be able to do. You can't get to the masters table and then bite his hand. For the changes america needs and the changes we "say" we want, it will take a restructuring of the whole foundation we are built on and that is not going to happen. Not in one presidency, not in his and probably not in my lifetime. Sorry, I know I went off on a tangent....Back to the subject. 

I understand....I was just talking about some things like this today with my mother. Not only do we not chew up our words before we spit them out, we also don't pay attention to what we swallow and we don't connect the dots between what we say and how if affects the outcome of our lives and the ones around us.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 3, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Girl why did this make me go get a glass of my brother's home made scuppernong wine.



What!!! I love that stuff. Brings back some good ol memories....hot southern heat, cute farm boys with the abs to prove it and a lake


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> *we don't connect the dots between what we say and how if affects the outcome of our lives and the ones around us.*



I was talking to my mom and boyfriend about this today.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 3, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I was talking to my mom and boyfriend about this today.



Ya know. If all you talk about is how bad things are for you and how you will never do xyz....then what do you expect?

You can always change your position in life. You are only limited by your belief in your ability to do so. You just have to find a way.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 3, 2008)

Girl shut up!!!!! We were JUST talking about THAT a few hours ago. People don't seem to understand that words and thoughts have power.


----------



## Kirei (Aug 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Girl, lets not even go there. He has my vote but people need to get real with what he will be able to do. You can't get to the masters table and then bite his hand. For the changes america needs and the changes we "say" we want, it will take a restructuring of the whole foundation we are built on and that is not going to happen. Not in one presidency, not in his and probably not in my lifetime. Sorry, I know I went off on a tangent....Back to the subject.
> 
> I understand....I was just talking about some things like this today with my mother. Not only do we not chew up our words before we spit them out, we also don't pay attention to what we swallow and we don't *connect the dots between what we say and how if affects the outcome of our lives and the ones around us*.


 
I know I say some ignorant things, don't we all, but the hate I feel from others sometimes is so strong you could cut it with a knife. That shouldn't be.

Basically, not thinking before you speak and really wondering how it would feel if it were said back to you or even remembering how it felt when it may have been said to you or your ancestors. Maybe it makes them feel better? 

Girl, "we" don't know what "we" want at all. OT is a prime example of that.

But I digress...nice to come in here and get a laugh though I did need it.

Still @ coochiecream and pet shampoo!


----------



## Kirei (Aug 3, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Girl shut up!!!!! We were JUST talking about THAT a few hours ago. People don't seem to understand that words and thoughts have power.


 
When it is them on the receiving end they will understand, perfectly.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 3, 2008)

Well well well well. Looks like I got a lot of reading to do.


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 3, 2008)

plastic said:


> I A .. I SOOOO AGREE
> 
> 
> 
> rude ? I didn't see anything rude at all


 
I just looked at her updated vids and yeah there were some really rude comments made between some posters and I think that somebody even threw in a slander towards our hair forum... Totally uncalled for!  Ateyaa took the high road though and totally ignored the ignorant grunts.  She rocks! :2cool:


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 3, 2008)

Liyah said:


> I know I say some ignorant things, don't we all, but the hate I feel from others sometimes is so strong you could cut it with a knife. That shouldn't be.
> 
> Basically, not thinking before you speak and really wondering how it would feel if it were said back to you or even remembering how it felt when it may have been said to you or your ancestors. Maybe it makes them feel better?
> 
> ...



I know I am a straight fool  I am not serious all of the time but I do try to think about things that I say, especially concerning major issues our community has today or things about my future. There are alot of things I talked about with my mom today that certain posts here made me think about, like Bint Yusef's post about how we codone certain behaviors that contribute to some of the same problems we have in our society today. We really had great discussion on that one.


----------



## plastic (Aug 3, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> I just looked at her updated vids and yeah there were some really rude comments made between some posters and I think that somebody even threw in a slander towards our hair forum... Totally uncalled for!  Ateyaa took the high road though and totally ignored the ignorant grunts.  She rocks! :2cool:



those comments came afterwards .. but thanks !!!


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Girl, lets not even go there. He has my vote but people need to get real with what he will be able to do. You can't get to the masters table and then bite his hand. For the changes america needs and the changes we "say" we want, it will take a restructuring of the whole foundation we are built on and that is not going to happen. Not in one presidency, not in his and probably not in my lifetime. Sorry, I know I went off on a tangent....Back to the subject.
> 
> I understand....I was just talking about some things like this today with my mother. Not only do we not chew up our words before we spit them out, we also don't pay attention to what we swallow and we don't connect the dots between what we say and how if affects the outcome of our lives and the ones around us.


 
Amen!  Well said.


----------



## Kirei (Aug 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I know I am a straight fool  I am not serious all of the time but I do try to think about things that I say, especially concerning major issues our community has today or things about my future. There are alot of things I talked about with my mom today that certain posts here made me think about, like Bint Yusef's post about *how we codone certain behaviors that contribute to some of the same problems we have in our society today*. We really had great discussion on that one.


 
Don't we though! Everything is acceptable and okay, nothing is off limits anymore. Nothing is bad or unaaceptable, it is basically a free for all in our society with the children catching the worse end of the stick. But, don't you go around pointing that out, you will be stoned or nailed to the stake.

This freedom of speech is really getting out of hand, IMO, some of the things said are just, WOW! "Did you just say that with a straight face?"  I actually had to ask someone if they were serious earlier, I couldn't believe it.


----------



## JOI (Aug 3, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Huh??



I was ROFL Laughing at that one.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 3, 2008)

aloof one said:


> BTW sometimes if your hair reverts too soon after relaxers it is OK to overlap the next time you relax, it is basically like doing a corrective. Especially if you want bone straight hair all the way down and your hair takes too long to process to being all the way straight. Her hair isnt coming out in clumps because she is clearly doing what works for her (and it worked for me in the past as well).
> 
> *We have some popular members relaxing over and over again within weeks who we have been able to accept...* but we want to tear into this girl for overlapping a little when she relaxes? Did I miss something? Was she doing an Aphogee treatment mixed with Henna and Cholesterol or something? Did she rinse with Listerine?


Guuuuurl ionno if you talking about me but they ripped me a new azzhole for doing that.  But me, I shook it off and kept doing me!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 3, 2008)

Liyah said:


> Don't we though! Everything is acceptable and okay, nothing is off limits anymore. Nothing is bad or unaaceptable, it is basically a free for all in our society with the children catching the worse end of the stick. But, don't you go around pointing that out, you will be stoned or nailed to the stake.
> 
> This freedom of speech is really getting out of hand, IMO, some of the things said are just, WOW! "Did you just say that with a straight face?"  I actually had to ask someone if they were serious earlier, I couldn't believe it.



And you really see this in children. I hate going to walmart now because all I think about is the *** beating I want to hand out to some of those children. Seriously, no boundaries, no responsibilities and then people act all shocked when they show out or when they start completely bugging out when they hit those teenaged years. I really question the type of future we have in this country.


----------



## Rain20 (Aug 3, 2008)

I think her hair looks great. I must have missed all the serious overlapping. I think she may have had some trouble trying to perm in front of the camera and talk on the phone.  Yes it's obvious she does not perm every 6 months. I think she mentioned that her hair is healthier than its ever been.  If her hair was having any setbacks she probably would change things up. She uses a lot a protein so maybe she can withstand an occasional overlapping. Still A Lady has proven some hair can withstand relaxers more than others. I think her hair looks more moisturized, thicker and healthier than some long time LHCFers using growth aides and the like. So all this to say cut her some slack. No one is perfect, not even folks on this forum.


----------



## Kirei (Aug 3, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> And you really see this in children. I hate going to walmart now because all I think about is the *** beating I want to hand out to some of those children. Seriously, no boundaries, no responsibilities and then people act all shocked when they show out or when they start completely bugging out when they hit those teenaged years. I really question the type of future we have in this country.


 
No lie, I was in Wal-Mart standing in the check-out with DH, I was facing the register and this little boy had to be about 8 or 9, squeezed his way between me and I mean his head was in my butt and hand up my skirt! I cursed him out with the quickness! I was so mad! No manners behind! My husband gave that boy the look of death.

These children need more than a whoop down, half of them look like they get whoop downs everyday. I mean some look so strung out and loopy, heaven help them. Walking through the store screaming and running through the store. 

I always tell my husband it is not the adults I fear, it is the children they seem to be losing their mind! No sense whatsoever and will curse you out worse than your grandma could!erplexed


----------



## SmartyPants (Aug 3, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> Why come LHCFers gotta clown and get out of pocket on Youtube?
> 
> We are bad about that man. Then why somebody always have to come out and call us coochie cream users-- *a few users got the whole board labeled as pet store shelf emptiers.* The whole board gets labeled. It's funny, but dang y'all and y'all methods.


----------



## eunique (Aug 3, 2008)

Liyah said:


> I remember that college girl that used grease in her vids, she was dragged through the mud for the grease and her hair was BSL or a bit shorter.



she of course didn't read the king EVOO version of the LHCF bible. they would've left her alone. let he who is without petrolatum cast the first hot comb!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 3, 2008)

eunique said:


> she of course didn't read the king EVOO version of the LHCF bible. they would've left her alone. let he who is without petrolatum cast the first hot comb!



LOL that was funnay!!!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Aug 3, 2008)

eunique said:


> *she of course didn't read the king EVOO version of the LHCF bible. they would've left her alone. let he who is without petrolatum cast the first hot comb!*





People....PEOPLE!!! Ya'll leave Ateya alone!  I said is once and I'll say it again...to each their own.  I saw all those comments


----------



## aloof one (Aug 3, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Guuuuurl ionno if you talking about me but they ripped me a new azzhole for doing that.  But me, I shook it off and kept doing me!



You amongst others. Plenty of folks have done correctives back to back and asked about it.. You got a hella lotta one-stars and an e-friendly beat down (I think i was there for at least two of your relaxers), but this girl is getting roasted over there (folks are subtle here, but they lose all inhibition when they log onto Youtube).* In your case, everyone (as far as I see) got over what you did because it worked for you, you aren't bald, and your hair still looks great. This girl's hair looks great, yet all I see in this thread is people going on about how its wrong... even though it clearly worked for her.

Not directed at you SAL: *Sometimes I think its better to just recognize she has skills and move on, instead of complaining that her reggie wouldn't work for them (as if she suggested they do it...)

People think because they paid their 5 dollars that they are somehow gurus themselves who are authorized to go around and judge every strand of hair that isnt attached to their own heads/bodies. Like posting everyday makes them hair experts.  I just want to add this: You do not have to be jealous to be a hater. You could very well just believe that what you do is better than them and judge them based on your standards. Thats all it takes.


----------



## tocktick (Aug 3, 2008)

aloof one said:


> BTW sometimes if your hair reverts too soon after relaxers it is OK to overlap the next time you relax, it is basically like doing a corrective. Especially if you want bone straight hair all the way down and your hair takes too long to process to being all the way straight. Her hair isnt coming out in clumps because she is clearly doing what works for her (and it worked for me in the past as well).
> 
> We have some *popular *members relaxing over and over again within weeks who we have been able to accept... but we want to tear into this girl for overlapping a little when she relaxes? Did I miss something? Was she doing an Aphogee treatment mixed with Henna and Cholesterol or something? Did she rinse with Listerine?



the popular member was getting a corrective and people did get on her case for relaxing multiple times in a short period . 

even if there are a few people who have done corectives a lot, no where does ateya mention the overlapping is due to this. therefore, she can't even be compared to them. she looks like she's overlapping because she doesn't actually know better. and her previously relaxed hair looks bone straight to me.

she has great hair but her practices are not all that healthy. obviously not everybody here has them either but i doubt they have heavily watched and subscribed youtube channels too where people are following her techniques.



Neith said:


> This is off topic, but did anyone watch this vid of a girl getting an afro perm?
> 
> It was in the related video section for ateyaas vid.
> 
> ...



it looks awful. she looks like annie all grown up .


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 3, 2008)

tocktick said:


> the popular member was getting a corrective and people did get on her case for relaxing multiple times in a short period .
> 
> even if there are a few people who have done corectives a lot, no where does ateya mention the overlapping is due to this. therefore, she can't even be compared to them. she looks like she's overlapping because she doesn't actually know better. and her previously relaxed hair looks bone straight to me.
> 
> she has great hair but her practices are not all that healthy. obviously not everybody here has them either but i doubt they have heavily watched and subscribed youtube channels too where people are following her techniques.



Bingo!


----------



## eunique (Aug 3, 2008)

qtslim83 said:


> People....PEOPLE!!! Ya'll leave Ateya alone!  I said is once and I'll say it again...to each their own.  I saw all those comments



that smiley is hilarious.


----------



## aloof one (Aug 3, 2008)

ETA: NVM... no point responding. I said what I had to say


----------



## Sistaslick (Aug 3, 2008)

aloof one said:


> You amongst others. Plenty of folks have done correctives back to back and asked about it.. You got a hella lotta one-stars and an e-friendly beat down (I think i was there for at least two of your relaxers), but this girl is getting roasted over there (folks are subtle here, but they lose all inhibition when they log onto Youtube).* In your case, everyone (as far as I see) got over what you did because it worked for you, you aren't bald, and your hair still looks great. This girl's hair looks great, yet all I see in this thread is people going on about how its wrong... even though it clearly worked for her.
> 
> Not directed at you SAL: *Sometimes I think its better to just recognize she has skills and move on, instead of complaining that her reggie wouldn't work for them (as if she suggested they do it...)
> 
> People think because they paid their 5 dollars that they are somehow gurus themselves who are authorized to go around and judge every strand of hair that isnt attached to their own heads/bodies. Like posting everyday makes them hair experts.  I just want to add this: You do not have to be jealous to be a hater. You could very well just believe that what you do is better than them and judge them based on your standards. Thats all it takes.



Well dang Aloof.   Could you be any more vague and general about how you really feel?


----------



## aloof one (Aug 3, 2008)

I predict that every Ateya thread will end like this.
And what people are afraid to say on here they'll take it over to Youtube like we dont know where those posters came from



qtslim83 said:


> People....PEOPLE!!! Ya'll leave Ateya alone!  I said is once and I'll say it again...to each their own.  I saw all those comments


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 3, 2008)

*My Perm Day-"The Next Morning"*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf-ZTCaYlGc

I saw this video and was just like, why is she even wearing a wig over her just permed hair? I guess she did it just for the Youtube audience, but her real hair is so pretty.


----------



## aloof one (Aug 3, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> Well dang Aloof.   Could you be any more vague and general about how you really feel?



Yes, I am a bit blunt though I guess. *shrugs*


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 3, 2008)

eunique said:


> ..let he who is without petrolatum cast the first hot comb!



OMG!!!! That's hysterical!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sistaslick (Aug 3, 2008)

aloof one said:


> Yes, I am a bit blunt though I guess. *shrugs*



A bit!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Aug 4, 2008)

*Well....., I declare (in my most southern accent).*


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 4, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> *My Perm Day-"The Next Morning"*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf-ZTCaYlGc
> 
> I saw this video and was just like, why is she even wearing a wig over her just permed hair? I guess she did it just for the Youtube audience, but her real hair is so pretty.


Wasnt it though?

I think she is so pretty! Her hair is too!


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, here hair is so straight!  I wish i could get mine that straight, but I am just too scared to relax it that much.

I am not mad at her at all.  Her hair looks good.  I like that she uses wigs to protect her hair during the day, too.


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 4, 2008)

aloof one said:


> Sometimes I think its better to just recognize she has skills and move on, instead of complaining that her reggie wouldn't work for them (as if she suggested they do it...)





If we did not go back and forth about different regimens and discuss what works for one person or the other, this would not be LHCF.  

It is a forum and I think everyone has a right to comment about it.  It would be boring here is we did not see all opinions.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 4, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> her hair has serious swang


 
YES IT SURE DOES and I want it!!!!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 4, 2008)

mrshicks2002 said:


> ITA.....So I guess maybe I was missing something since it was the wig that had the swang and not her hair.


 

Maybe I'm missing something since it was her hair that had the swang and not the wig


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 4, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> *My Perm Day-"The Next Morning"*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf-ZTCaYlGc
> 
> I saw this video and was just like, why is she even wearing a wig over her just permed hair? I guess she did it just for the Youtube audience, but her real hair is so pretty.


 

I know right  I'm loving that wig though and that eye shadow  If anyone knows where I can get that wig- let me know.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 4, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> I think everyone is pretty much in agreement over this (not that she cares) I crack up thinking about how we be back and forthing with each other and the video folx usually don't know/don't care


 
I was thinking the same thing.  I'm like why are people arguing about her hair.  She doesn't care people.  She knows her hair looks good and she loves her regimen and obvious it's working people  What works for her may not work for you

I would love to have her hair right about now people


----------



## cecilie (Aug 4, 2008)

I love Ateeya's hair...


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Aug 4, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Maybe I'm missing something since it was her hair that had the swang and not the wig


 
*PLEASE SEE POST #33 TO KNOW WHERE I WAS COMING FROM. *
I agree she does have serious swang and her hair is very beautiful, but you know there is always going to be others just trying to be funny about things, so please relate to post #33.


----------



## aloof one (Aug 4, 2008)

-------------------


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Aug 4, 2008)

I DONT AGREE ABOUT ALL THIS STUFF THATS GOING ON, BUT I REALLY HATE THAT I EVEN STARTED THIS THREAD, BUT I DID IT BECAUSE I LIKE WATCHING HER VIDEO'S AND OTHERS AND WANTED TO LET OTHERS KNOW THAT SHE UPDATED LIKE ANYONE ELSE WOULD WHEN THEY UPDATE. THIS THREAD HAVE HAD TO MUCH NEGATIVE GOING ON AND THATS NOT HOW I CONSIDERED IT TO BE. YES I SAID THAT I DIDNT THINK IT WAS RIGHT WHEN YOU WILL TRY TO TEACH OR SHOW SOMEONE TO DO SOMETHING AND NOT DO IT RIGHT YOURSELF*......LEADING BY EXAMPLE. TO EACH HIS OWN AND WHATS GOING TO WORK FOR ONE MIGHT NOT FOR THE OTHER, BUT WHEN ITS ALL SAID AND DONE ITS WORKING FOR HER AND I GUESS THATS ALL THAT MATTERS.*


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Aug 4, 2008)

mrshicks2002 said:


> I DONT AGREE ABOUT ALL THIS STUFF THATS GOING ON, BUT I REALLY HATE THAT I EVEN STARTED THIS THREAD, BUT I DID IT BECAUSE I LIKE WATCHING HER VIDEO'S AND OTHERS AND WANTED TO LET OTHERS KNOW THAT SHE UPDATED LIKE ANYONE ELSE WOULD WHEN THEY UPDATE. THIS THREAD HAVE HAD TO MUCH NEGATIVE GOING ON AND THATS NOT HOW I CONSIDERED IT TO BE. YES I SAID THAT I DIDNT THINK IT WAS RIGHT WHEN YOU WILL TRY TO TEACH OR SHOW SOMEONE TO DO SOMETHING AND NOT DO IT RIGHT YOURSELF*......LEADING BY EXAMPLE. TO EACH HIS OWN AND WHATS GOING TO WORK FOR ONE MIGHT NOT FOR THE OTHER, BUT WHEN ITS ALL SAID AND DONE ITS WORKING FOR HER AND I GUESS THATS ALL THAT MATTERS.*


 

I knew where it was headed after the first page. Everytime someone makes a thread about this girl's hair it always seems to go downhill for some strange reason. People don't like her products. People don't like her technique. People don't think her hair will grow if she continues to use that regimen (someone actually said this on here). Just let the girl do her. Dang


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Aug 4, 2008)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> I knew where it was headed after the first page. Everytime someone makes a thread about this girl's hair it always seems to go downhill for some strange reason. People don't like her products. People don't like her technique. People don't think her hair will grow if she continues to use that regimen (someone actually said this on here). Just let the girl do her. Dang


 
Well I didnt know that it was going to turn out this way because I havent seen the other threads that headed downhill, but only if I knew what I know now I wouldnt even said that she updated. If others dont like her products or technique then its simple as that to just not do it or use it.


----------



## aloof one (Aug 4, 2008)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Well I didnt know that it was going to turn out this way because I havent seen the other threads that headed downhill, but only if I knew what I know now I wouldnt even said that she updated. If others dont like her products or technique then its simple as that to just not do it or use it.



They don't understand that concept. The hair gurus are always going to come in every thread about this girl with the "Oh well her hair looks good *BUT *...  " as if she required their acceptance with her regimen/hair. I could understand if she had jacked up hair... but I dont recall her asking for (or needing) any of the aforementioned "LHCF methods."


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not understanding why it's a problem for ppl to point out the fact that she doesn't have the healthiest hair care practices?  erplexed  I mean, she doesn't.  Does that mean her hair isn't bangin?  Naw.  It just means that there are better/healthier ways to accomplish what she has.  No one is taking anything away from her or her hair.  She chooses style over length.  What she does works for her to achieve her _*style*_.  Were she to try to retain length, I'm sure some changes would have to be made (just like we all made changes upon joining LHCF).

I honestly believe that if a newbie came to this site, posting this reggie (Ateya's) and asked us to critique it, EVERYONE and their LHCF momma would be in there talking about how she needs more moisture, less heat, etc.   But because homegirl has a youtube page and some videos, to give anything less than praise is deemed 'hating'.

I'll never really understand, people.


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Aug 4, 2008)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Well I didnt know that it was going to turn out this way because I havent seen the other threads that headed downhill, but only if I knew what I know now I wouldnt even said that she updated. If others dont like her products or technique then its simple as that to just not do it or use it.


 
I knew she updated and I saw the video before it was posted and after reading the comments that some people wrote I wouldn't dare post it because I knew it would be worse on here. I don't use half of the stuff yall rave about on here, but I am not knocking anybody that does. That's why she says MY hair regimen. I don't use no Ovation/Megatek, Monistat, Ayurvedic, MTG, powders and skiakkakai oils, shampoo bars all that other stuff and my hair is growing just fine.  Her hair is swanging so I guess its working for her. And I repeat EVERYTHING DOES NOT WORK FOR EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## senimoni (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm mad haters is a tag...thats hilarious.


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Aug 4, 2008)

aloof one said:


> They don't understand that concept. The hair gurus are always going to come in every thread about this girl with the "Oh well her hair looks good *BUT *...  " as if she required their acceptance with her regimen/hair. I could understand if she had jacked up hair... but I dont recall her asking for (or needing) any of the aforementioned "LHCF methods."


 
ITA with everything aloofone. Unless I ask someone to critique my regimen I don't need it. If it's working I am going to use it regardless of what yall say. If she had came on here and asked for help with her regimen would be very different. Then people could pick her regimen apart and tell her that her techniques and products don't work and make a list of the products you think she should use. But of course some LHCF ladies will do it regardless whether or not you ask   Ateya's hair is apparently doing fine, no need to worry people


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 4, 2008)

Dang, i didnt know so many people knew about her and liked her...

I remember searching to make sure she wasnt a member, then asking a question about drying hair striaght under the dryer and mentioning her name like back in June, and from there i thought i only saw 1 or 2 other threads mentioning her name. 

Her hair and the cut is nice, and i believe that she could grow her hair with her regimen...maybe not as fast, but its working for her....not everyone texlaxes and is on low heat and manipulation...seems like about the same thing as going to someone you trust at the salon weekly and having your hair prosper, happens for some people*shrugs*...her personality, makeup and clothes seems average to me too...*shrugs* (not to knock her, just didnt get the hype )


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Aug 4, 2008)

Someone tagged this thread with the terms "haters" and "jealous"... How did you come to that conclusion?  I'd venture to say that most of the posters in this thread have longer hair and healthier hair practices (if not simply healthier hair ), so what are they hating on?  The fact that Ateya has a Youtbue video and they don't?  Are they jealous because their webcams are broken?


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 4, 2008)

kels823 said:


> I'm not understanding why it's a problem for ppl to point out the fact that she doesn't have the healthiest hair care practices? erplexed I mean, she doesn't. Does that mean her hair isn't bangin? Naw. It just means that there are better/healthier ways to accomplish what she has. No one is taking anything away from her or her hair. She chooses style over length. What she does works for her to achieve her _*style*_. Were she to try to retain length, I'm sure some changes would have to be made (just like we all made changes upon joining LHCF).
> 
> I honestly believe that if a newbie came to this site, posting this reggie (Ateya's) and asked us to critique it, EVERYONE and their LHCF momma would be in there talking about how she needs more moisture, less heat, etc. But because homegirl has a youtube page and some videos, to give anything less than praise is deemed 'hating'.
> 
> I'll never really understand, people.


'

I agree with this...just because people are disagreeing with what she does to her hair doesnt mean they want her to stop doing it because obviously she likes it. She posted it for all the world to see so negative comments and being critiqued are gonna come regardless if she asked for it or not.


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Aug 4, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> Dang, i didnt know so many people knew about her and liked her...
> 
> I remember searching to make sure she wasnt a member, then asking a question about drying hair striaght under the dryer and mentioning her name like back in June, and from there i thought i only saw 1 or 2 other threads mentioning her name.
> 
> Her hair and the cut is nice, and i believe that she could grow her hair with her regimen...maybe not as fast, but its working for her....not everyone texlaxes and is on low heat and manipulation...seems like about the same thing as going to someone you trust at the salon weekly and having your hair prosper, happens for some people*shrugs*...her personality, makeup and clothes seems average to me too...*shrugs* (not to knock her, just didnt get the hype )



  Where have you been?


----------



## Neith (Aug 4, 2008)

I feel a little bad about it personally... me questioning her technique was not meant to be negative at all...


I really asked about her relaxer technique because I thought that I MIGHT be being a little anal about the amount of overlapping I get when I relax!


I thought that possibly the amount of overlapping she did might be normal, and that I was killing myself not to get any small drops of relaxer on previously relaxed hair for no good reason because some small amount of overlapping is normal... 


I DO think her regimen works for her and her hair is very pretty, and I LIKE her vids and personality!


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 4, 2008)

Ms. Plain Jane said:


> Where have you been?


 
Heeeeyyyyyy Ms. Plain Jane!!!  I was on a lil vacay where no-one had any kind of computers  Now i gotta get back in the mix. 

One of those days i was sitting there and thought "Everytime i hit the ground I bounce up like roundball"   Thats because of your crazy @**!  LOL


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 4, 2008)

I am thinking of posting a comment to her Youtube...
How the heck does she put all that hair into that silk cap and she doesn't use not even ONE bobby pin?  That alone should earn her an award!  She just yanks off the cap and her hair is done, no need to even comb it!    I do a "doobie" and my hair needs like 20 bobby pins to stay in place.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ms. Plain Jane said:


> Someone tagged this thread with the terms "haters" and "jealous"... How did you come to that conclusion?  I'd venture to say that most of the posters in this thread have longer hair and healthier hair practices (if not simply healthier hair ), so what are they hating on?  The fact that Ateya has a Youtbue video and they don't?  Are they jealous because their webcams are broken?


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 4, 2008)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> I knew where it was headed after the first page. Everytime someone makes a thread about this girl's hair it always seems to go downhill for some strange reason. People don't like her products. People don't like her technique. People don't think her hair will grow if she continues to use that regimen (someone actually said this on here). Just let the girl do her. Dang


Wow. I never heard of her. Shes been posted about before? Dang, where was I at?

OP Its not your fault. Seems like anytime anybody posts a link to a YouTube by a non-LHCFer, it goes this way. Their hair can be bangin- down to her butt cheeks and somebody will have something to say. Especially if they do something against the grain ie using petroleum.


----------



## tocktick (Aug 4, 2008)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> I knew where it was headed after the first page. Everytime someone makes a thread about this girl's hair it always seems to go downhill for some strange reason. People don't like her products. People don't like her technique. People don't think her hair will grow if she continues to use that regimen (someone actually said this on here). Just let the girl do her. Dang



imo, when someone posts a video or technique from an "outside source" it is always open to criticism. in fact, even members who introduce the board to new products and techniques will get a mixed bag of response based on what people have experienced or how good they feel the product/technique is. this is how people learn and it stops the newbies from thinking that they can copy a technique or regimen that's "controversial" and get the same results as that person. 

lets be real, ateya's hair is gorgeous but she does indeed do some things that can cause damage to people's hair. imo, the tension in this thread came from those thinking people who questioned her were haters, "holier-than-thou", blasting her hair or her entire regimen. that was not the case, imo but the misinterpretation of posts sure added a lot of unnecessary drama. no-one is stopping ateya from "doing her" but merely discussing (and not in a harsh way either, imo) her regimen.


----------



## bellecheveux (Aug 4, 2008)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> I knew where it was headed after the first page. Everytime someone makes a thread about this girl's hair it always seems to go downhill for some strange reason. People don't like her products. People don't like her technique. People don't think her hair will grow if she continues to use that regimen (someone actually said this on here). Just let the girl do her. Dang


 
 Even on her youtube comments people are leaving some effed up comments. Don't knock her down for doing what works for her. I might not agree 100% with some of the things she does, but her hair is thick and beautiful. She has a lot of swang and shine and I love it. Go Ateya!!


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Aug 4, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


>



I mean... let's compare "progress" if it's that serious. 

I'm joking (or am I ), but come on.  This is LHCF.  Those of us who are serious about our hair and like to promote healthy hair practices, especially for *women of color*, will speak out against certain practices that can ULTIMATELY lead to unhealthy hair.

SMH. 

Then people wanna complain about the lack of unity among black women.    First we couldn't all agree that Miley Cyrus is fast and now this.


----------



## PinkPeony (Aug 4, 2008)

The TAGS are off the hook!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Aug 4, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> Heeeeyyyyyy Ms. Plain Jane!!!  I was on a lil vacay where no-one had any kind of computers  Now i gotta get back in the mix.
> 
> One of those days i was sitting there and thought "Everytime i hit the ground I bounce up like roundball"   Thats because of your crazy @**!  LOL




LOL!  One of the most horrible lines in rap history!  

Good to have you back!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ms. Plain Jane said:


> I mean... let's compare "progress" if it's that serious.
> 
> I'm joking (or am I ), but come on.  This is LHCF.  Those of us who are serious about our hair and like to promote healthy hair practices, especially for *women of color*, will speak out against certain practices that can ULTIMATELY lead to unhealthy hair.
> 
> ...



 You are a mess but I hear ya. Just because I don't agree what she does doesn't mean I want her hair to fall out or that I don't like her. I don't know the girl but judging from her videos, she has a great personality. I don't understand the problem really.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 4, 2008)

Well if we do a search for *overrated, wrong, technique, and haters* we will find a thread with a vid of a beautiful girl with a beautiful head of hair with a nice personality to match!


----------



## aloof one (Aug 4, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Well if we do a search for *overrated, wrong, technique, and haters* we will find a thread with a vid of a beautiful girl with a beautiful head of hair with a nice personality to match!



so the tags work?


----------



## Energist (Aug 4, 2008)

I was nervous watching the way she was applying, but her hair came out beautifully.  She was brave to be on the phone too.  I know that when I apply my relaxer, I need complete silence.  I also thought it was cute that she prays over her relaxer lmao   I do the same thing.  I love her videos and personality though


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 4, 2008)

aloof one said:


> so the tags work?


Yep. I put in _*ridiculous tags*_ and this was the first thread to pop up.


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Aug 4, 2008)

aloof one said:


> so the tags work?


 
Yep  Just type one of the tags in to search and bam this thread pops up


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Aug 4, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Well if we do a search for *overrated, wrong, technique, and haters* we will find a thread with a vid of a beautiful girl with a beautiful head of hair with a nice personality to match!



With the exception of the "haters" tag, all other tags that you listed apply.  I would like to know that state of health of the person's hair that thinks everyone is _hating_.     Where are you in your hair care journey?  What setbacks have you had? :scratchch  If you're having issues with managing your own hair, maybe you should seek the advice of those LHCF hair gurus that you're unsuccessfully bashing for actually trying to help their sistas out. 


Sistas dont let sistas relax recklessly.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't recall Ateya every saying she was actively trying to grow her hair long. So if she wants her hair healthy-looking and retaining length is not a #1 priority for her, then let her be.

I mean, really even if her reggie is a trainwreck in LHCF terms, she's on point to a certain degree b/c she uses the Aphogee line. I mean, clearly if she used any other line (like a moisture based one) she'd be bald.  In addition, she has medium-coarse hair, not fine strands like some of us (like me) so her hair can withstand certain abuse that others cannot. That's why she emphasized that her reggie was just that..._hers_.

That said, if you don't normally do your own touch-ups, why on earth do you think that doing a half-assed video on it is a gift to your fans? Just say that you don't self-relax, or bring your camera to the salon and show your stylist doing it for you. The logic that she had on that part of this whole situation is just lost on me.

That is all


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Aug 4, 2008)

Threads like these remind me why I don't come to the hair board.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 4, 2008)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> Threads like these remind me why I don't come to the hair board.


It can be dangerous.


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Aug 4, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> It can be dangerous.


 

I see 
OT: Look at some of the comments about LHCF off youtube

*imitatingart* (13 minutes ago) Show Hide 
*0* 

 

 
Marked as spam 
Reply 

They have a real "our way or the highway" mentality, like black women can only look good if they do the crap they advertise.

I think theyre just mad because she isnt paying money to look at pictures of their backs 

*trinacoco* (31 minutes ago) Show Hide 
*0* 

 

 
Marked as spam Reply 

LHCF *****es at it again. All that damn dog shampoo is really turning them into dogs! Oh excuse me, horse shampoo. So we'll just call them stallions.

LHCF Stallions at it again. 

So were stallions now!!!! Please ladies don't go over there and cuss nodody out for calling us horses!!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 4, 2008)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> I see
> Look at some of the comments about LHCF off youtube
> 
> *imitatingart* (13 minutes ago) Show Hide
> ...


In my best FlavaFlav voice "wOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOw"


----------



## aloof one (Aug 4, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Yep. I put in _*ridiculous tags*_ and this was the first thread to pop up.




 wow you were right, I just did it...
I cant wait to see how many threads (whether they deserve them or not) get this tag. 


I agree that maybe the vid shouldnt have been titled tutorial. But I also agree that she was clear that her goal *wasnt* the same as plenty of womens goals on here. She recognized that her hair has grown, but I dont think anywhere did she say she wanted to be WL or to change her ways or anything. Never heard her complain about breakage problems either though.


----------



## aloof one (Aug 4, 2008)

STALLIONS!!


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 4, 2008)

kels823 said:


> I'm not understanding why it's a problem for ppl to point out the fact that she doesn't have the healthiest hair care practices?  erplexed  I mean, she doesn't.  Does that mean her hair isn't bangin?  Naw.  It just means that there are better/healthier ways to accomplish what she has.  No one is taking anything away from her or her hair.  She chooses style over length.  What she does works for her to achieve her _*style*_.  Were she to try to retain length, I'm sure some changes would have to be made (just like we all made changes upon joining LHCF).
> 
> I honestly believe that if a newbie came to this site, posting this reggie (Ateya's) and asked us to critique it, EVERYONE and their LHCF momma would be in there talking about how she needs more moisture, less heat, etc.   But because homegirl has a youtube page and some videos, to give anything less than praise is deemed 'hating'.
> 
> I'll never really understand, people.



ITA with everything you just said!

Ateya is doing what works for her and what SHE likes, but in other threads, there were ladies commenting on how they were going to adopt her regimen.  What ladies don't understand is that Ateya's regimen is not for length retention/health.  It's for style.

Pretty soon, someone is going to start a thread stating something like "I tried so-and-so's method of all protein products, no moisture, high blowdrying/flat-ironing heat, curling irons 3x a week, regimen...it's been a year...I'm still the same length.  What's wrong with my hair?"

Style regimen is not always equal to a Length regimen.


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 4, 2008)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> I see
> OT: Look at some of the comments about LHCF off youtube
> 
> *imitatingart* (13 minutes ago) Show Hide
> ...


 

lmao!!!! They sound a tad bitter...did the horsey poo not work for you boo


----------



## clever (Aug 4, 2008)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> So were stallions now!!!! Please ladies don't go over there and cuss nodody out for calling us horses!!


 Now you know good and well they are already on the way over thereto defend our "dog" hair


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 4, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> ITA with everything you just said!
> 
> Ateya is doing what works for her and what SHE likes, but in other threads, there were ladies commenting on how they were going to adopt her regimen. What ladies don't understand is that Ateya's regimen is not for *length retention/health*. It's for style.
> 
> ...


 
But she did say her concern is health and not retention..overlapping relaxers is not what the majority of people would consider a "health" practice. I agree with the other poster when she said that if she wasn't going to show the correct way to do a relaxer she should have left it alone. There are going to be people that watch that video that think it is ok to do what she did but they might be trying to grow their hair and they are gonna be the ones wondering why their hair isn't really retaining the length because they are assuming she is giving them correct information.


----------



## PinkPeony (Aug 4, 2008)

ok why are we arguing if it's ok to disagree on the reggie of a girl 
*that admits she doesn't care about healthy hair care practices
*that doesn't practice them and 
*after board standards doesn't HAVE healthy *and* long hair 

If my main focus is long and healthy hair I'll say no thx and keep it moving,that doesn't make me a hater.


----------



## MizaniLocs (Aug 4, 2008)

Ms. Plain Jane said:


> With the exception of the "haters" tag, all other tags that you listed apply. I would like to know that state of health of the person's hair that thinks everyone is _hating_.  Where are you in your hair care journey? What setbacks have you had? :scratchch If you're having issues with managing your own hair, maybe you should seek the advice of those LHCF hair gurus that you're unsuccessfully bashing for actually trying to help their sistas out.
> 
> 
> Sistas dont let sistas relax recklessly.


 
Right. Haters? Seriously. Chick is barely neck length. No offense (and my hair is nowhere NEAR perfect) to anyone, but I hardly find that hater material.


----------



## Tylove101 (Aug 4, 2008)

@ the tags....


----------



## SoSweet08 (Aug 4, 2008)

lol yea the tags are funny


----------



## Traycee (Aug 4, 2008)

You guys can really be hard on a lady..She is trying to do something positive...No I don't really agree with her regi...But she is out there doing something...And that is good


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Aug 4, 2008)

Stallions


----------



## SoSweet08 (Aug 4, 2008)

Traycee said:


> You guys can really be hard on a lady..She is trying to do something positive...No I don't really agree with her regi...But she is out there doing something...And that is good


 

Yea IA with you.


----------



## Energist (Aug 4, 2008)

The direction of this thread makes it very discouraging for ladies who might be contemplating making any youtube tutorial where they think they might be helping or _sharing_ with other sista's.  I mean WOW! Over 6,000 views and 216 comments with horrendous tags in 2 days.... and counting   Also, Ateeya is not a SHIMA!!!!

Ateya get in here girl and stop the madness, please


----------



## Traycee (Aug 4, 2008)

Energist said:


> The direction of this thread makes it very discouraging for ladies who might be contemplating making any youtube tutorial where they think they might be helping or _sharing_ with other sista's. I mean WOW! Over 6,000 views and 216 comments with horrendous tags in 2 days.... and counting  Also, Ateeya is not a SHIMA!!!!
> 
> Ateya get in here girl and stop the madness, please


 
I agree with you....100%....But I do love the honesty here ...I can count on LHCF to be give me feedback...But I can see how it can be discouraging ....


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Aug 4, 2008)

I love her videos! she is very entertaining- from the video it didnt look like her hair was damaged in anyway.


----------



## Diya (Aug 4, 2008)

It's hard for many of us to fathom someone who isn't on a life-long quest for LONG hair, but that's the way it is. To some people, length isn't that 'deep' of an issue and her practices are healthy enough to maintain her cute shoulder-length cut. It's her hair and she isn't preaching in her videos about what everyone else needs to be doing, so I feel no need to judge her based on a regimen that seems to work very well for HER. 

I can see that her techniques don't fit in well with what I want for my own hair, but I watch her videos for what they offer... entertainment and a stylish head of hair.


----------



## tocktick (Aug 4, 2008)

Diya said:


> It's hard for many of us to fathom someone who isn't on a life-long quest for LONG hair, but that's the way it is. *To some people, length isn't that 'deep' of an issue and her practices are healthy enough to maintain her cute shoulder-length cut. It's her hair* and she isn't preaching in her videos about what everyone else needs to be doing, so I feel no need to judge her based on a regimen that seems to work very well for HER.
> 
> I can see that her techniques don't fit in well with what I want for my own hair, but I watch her videos for what they offer... entertainment and a stylish head of hair.



i agree with the bold text. however, although she's not "preaching", some people who follow her videos are learning from her. overlapping is not something people looking to get healthy or stylish hair should be doing as a general rule. her fans wanted a video and it's nice she tried to please them. however, relaxers are apparently not her area and that's ok, no-one is good at everything but when you have people looking at you for guidance (not matter how much you stress the practices only work for you and make no claims about others - like ateya does) you do have some responsibility for what you show in your vids. i think that is what some people are finding fault with.


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 4, 2008)

ella said:


> ok why are we arguing if it's ok to disagree on the reggie of a girl
> *that admits she doesn't care about healthy hair care practices
> *that doesn't practice them and
> *after board standards doesn't HAVE healthy *and* long hair
> ...



I agree.  She admitted that she doesn't care about length.

I wonder if she knows that with healthier hair practices, she could achieve ALL of the above, length, shine & swang (which she already has), instead of having to resort to gluing in weave and "massaging" the glue out.


----------



## Diya (Aug 4, 2008)

tocktick said:


> i agree with the bold text. however, although she's not "preaching", some people who follow her videos are learning from her. overlapping is not something people looking to get healthy or stylish hair should be doing as a general rule. her fans wanted a video and it's nice she tried to please them. however, relaxers are apparently not her area and that's ok, no-one is good at everything but when you have people looking at you for guidance (not matter how much you stress the practices only work for you and make no claims about others - like ateya does) y*ou do have some responsibility for what you show in your vids*. i think that is what some people are finding fault with.



I hear you, I really do  But I feel that most intelligent people should be able to distinguish an entertainment medium from a place where you seek professional advice about hair, health or otherwise. I mean half the stuff on youtube is like  so I'm not about to go there taking notes or anything even if the stuff is informational. I'm quite sure her intentions are pure and that she wouldn't be intentionally trying to put methods out there that would harm people's hair...aside from that, people need to exercise some of their own caution and responsibility for what they choose to believe, let alone follow.


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 4, 2008)

Diya said:


> I hear you, I really do  But I feel that most intelligent people should be able to distinguish an entertainment medium from a place where you seek professional advice about hair, health or otherwise. I mean half the stuff on youtube is like  so I'm not about to go there taking notes or anything even if the stuff is informational. I'm quite sure her intentions are pure and that she wouldn't be intentionally trying to put methods out there that would harm people's hair...aside from that, *people need to exercise some of their own caution and responsibility for what they choose to believe, let alone follow.*



But...they...aren't.....


----------



## Christina Dior (Aug 4, 2008)

this thread is ridiculous....glad to see Ateeya is doing her thing and keepit it moving


----------



## chebaby (Aug 4, 2008)

i love her hair but to me it doesnt seem to be growing. however it is pretty to look at.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 4, 2008)

Ms. Plain Jane said:


> Stallions



I just slapped my knee and busted out laughing!


----------



## Artemis (Aug 4, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i love her hair but to me it doesnt seem to be growing. however it is pretty to look at.



It is to me. It looked longer than it did at her last touch up. But considering she has a style-based regimen, she's probably all about blunt ends. She trims pretty regularly.


----------



## tocktick (Aug 4, 2008)

the tags "stallions", "wrong" and "ridiculous tags" have been removed but "ateya stans" is still there .


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 4, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Damn, I am NEVER, EVER, EVER EVER EVER making a youtube hair video and posting it here erplexed


 
*I KNOW THAT'S RIGHT!! *


----------



## SheenaVee (Aug 4, 2008)

Artemis said:


> It is to me. *It looked longer than it did at her* *last touch up*. But considering she has a style-based regimen, she's probably all about blunt ends. She trims pretty regularly.


 
thats what i thought too. 
i feel bad for her man theres a whole thread dedicated to basically saying her regime is crap when it wasnt even meant to be a thread about that. i like her hair and i dont think her regime is that bad. yh she overlapped but as was said several times she doesnt normally relax her hair herself so she isnt overlapping everytime she relaxes. (unless her stylist does).


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 4, 2008)

Energist said:


> The direction of this thread makes it very discouraging for ladies who might be contemplating making any youtube tutorial where they think they might be helping or _sharing_ with other sista's.  I mean WOW! Over 6,000 views and 216 comments with horrendous tags in 2 days.... and counting   Also, Ateeya is not a SHIMA!!!!
> 
> Ateya get in here girl and stop the madness, please


Girl Im getting a good edjumacation up in here. *note* Never never never never never EVER do a YouTube tutorial.


----------



## SheenaVee (Aug 4, 2008)

whats a SHIMA?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 4, 2008)

these tags are a trip. i love LHCF.

so one thing that i was unable to figure out (i didnt watch the video, dont wanna touch that with a 10ft pole) does she ever relax her own hair or was it done JUST BECAUSE viewers asked her to show them what she does? cause if she doesnt do it at home...then THAT is what i dont agree with.


----------



## Neith (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd still do a youtube vid.  I'm just hardheaded  

If I feel comfortable enough with letting people look at my hair and I think my hair is pretty... no offense, but nobody couldn't tell me nothing!


----------



## chellero (Aug 4, 2008)

LMAO @ this thread.  It's funny how the same person goes from thread to thread creating drama where there is none.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 4, 2008)

i think her hair is nice. but...here is my problems with her regi.
1. she doesnt use a moisturizing conditioner
2. she doesnt moisturize her hair, except for oil sheen which is not a moisturizer
3. she got a fresh relaxer so she didnt use her FHI because that was too much heat but she used her CHI and a curling iron AND the next day used her curling iron again for her just relaxed edges.

to each his own but even when i didnt know good hair care i never did that.
but her hair looks nice though.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 4, 2008)

I am by no means standing up for her reggie for the some of the earlier posted reasons, but her use of the Aphogee 2 min weekly is probably ok for her hair because it is a moisturizing protein conditioner. Not everyone's hair needs solely a moisturizing deep conditioners every single weekend. Some ppls' hair needs a little bit of both every week. And with her constant manipulation, her cuticles probably crave that protein 

Now...it if were Duotex or some ish like that every week, then she'd need one of these


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 4, 2008)

Artemis said:


> I am by no means standing up for her reggie for the some of the earlier posted reasons, but her use of the Aphogee 2 min weekly is probably ok for her hair because it is a moisturizing protein conditioner. Not everyone's hair needs solely a moisturizing deep conditioners every single weekend. Some ppls' hair needs a little bit of both every week. And with her constant manipulation, her cuticles probably crave that protein
> 
> *Now...it if were Duotex or some ish like that every week, then she'd need one of these *



I just used that last night  

You are right about the conditioner thing. Joico Kpak is moisturizing to me


----------



## Tee (Aug 4, 2008)

marie170 said:


> lmao!!!! They sound a tad bitter...did the horsey poo not work for you boo


 I was trying to stay out of here. But umm, 


MizaniLocs said:


> Right. Haters? Seriously. Chick is barely neck length. No offense (and my hair is nowhere NEAR perfect) to anyone, but I hardly find that hater material.


Girl, you know if you don't 'high-five' everything, you are a hater.  



Energist said:


> The direction of this thread makes it very discouraging for ladies who might be contemplating making any youtube tutorial where they think they might be helping or _sharing_ with other sista's. I mean WOW! Over 6,000 views and 216 comments with horrendous tags in 2 days.... and counting  Also, Ateeya is not a SHIMA!!!!
> 
> Ateya get in here girl and stop the madness, please


I have read in Ateya's comments in an earlier video saying she is not a member of hair boards.

Chellero....ummm, yeah.

Dang, I think we have made ourselves a local celeb. rme  I am sure she is loving that if nothing else. I am sure her youtube page is getting mad hits. Just blowing UPPPPP!


----------



## Artemis (Aug 4, 2008)

I've been using PM Hair Repair every week lately and it's been so nice to not see any hair in the comb.

Even the SHS commented on how nice my hair looks


----------



## Artemis (Aug 4, 2008)

Ateya did join Healthy Textures, though. If that counts...


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 4, 2008)

Artemis said:


> I've been using PM Hair Repair every week lately and it's been so nice to not see any hair in the comb.
> 
> Even the SHS commented on how nice my hair looks



I am on my last tube of that. I have been alternating that and joico kpak. Speaking of kpak, I need to get another liter.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Aug 4, 2008)

Sheena284 said:


> whats a SHIMA?


 

Girl I had the same question, after I read that.  I did a little google search and found the old thread

I will paste it...apparently someone who came on to promote her business...well thats the way I read it.  But WOW she was read up and down.  Her hair was/is beautiful though.  

As for Ateya I watch for entertainment and tips.  She is a hoot.  I think it is everyone's responsibilty to research any new hair practice to see if its at best for the health of your hair.  I don't agree w/ the overlapping but I'm no judge of who can negatively speak against someone.  I will encourage w/ info of what I know is best for me.  Which is what Ateya specifically says in her vids.

This is where I found out is what/who a SHIMA is....
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=105370


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 4, 2008)




----------

